# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي >  الحماية الأمنية والجنائية للشهود

## جاسر

أول تجربة قادتها أمريكا في حربها مع عائلات المافيا

تتباين حماية الشهود من دولة إلى أخرى، تبعا للنظام السياسي والاجتماعي والاقتصادي، لكن الهدف العام يتلخص في حماية متوازنة، لا تخل بمقتضيات العدالة من جهة، ومتطلبات الحماية للشاهد من جهة أخرى.
وتتمثل أهم تجارب حماية الشهود في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، إذ ظهر برنامج «حماية الشهود» بها سنة 1976 مع المافيات، إذ كانت الأخيرة تأخذ تعهدا على أفرادها بكتم الأسرار، وما إن يقرر أحدهم إخلاف وعده حتى تقوم العائلة بقتل أسرة «الخائن»، ويمتد القتل إلى والديه وأطفاله، ولكن عندما قبضت الشرطة على أربعة من أفراد المافيا بسبب بعض الجنايات البسيطة، من بينهم رجل اسمه «باربوزا، ومن ثم أخرجت الشرطة الثلاثة، وأبقت «باربوزا» عندها، طلب الأخير من رئيسه دفع الكفالة لإخراجه، ولكن بدلا من ذلك قرر رئيسه قتل أصدقائه الثلاثة المفرج عنهم، وعلم عندها «باربوزا» أن دوره سيحين ما إن يخرج من السجن، فطلب من السلطات حماية أسرته مقابل أسرار عائلة المافيا التي ينتمي إليها والشهادة ضد رئيسه في المحكمة، فوافقت السلطات.

وتحكي المراجع التاريخية أنه لدواعي حماية أسرة «باربوزا» ظلت الشرطة تنقل أسرته من مكان إلى آخر طيلة فترة المحاكمة التي استمرت عامين، وبعد خروج «باربوزا» بدأت مشكلة حمايته وعائلته، إذ من الصعب نقلهم من مكان إلى آخر طيلة الوقت، إضافة إلى أفراد الشرطة التي ظلت مع الأسرة خلال هذا الوقت كله لتوفير الحماية، حينها اقترح أحد المحامين في وزارة العدل منح الشهود وعائلاتهم هويات مزيفة وإرسالهم إلى مكان لا يعرفهم فيه أحد مع توفير السكن والعمل.

وفي سنة 1970 تحول اقتراح المحامي إلى قانون يعمل به حتى الآن، فشجع القانون على كشف الكثير من الجرائم تجاوز عددها 12 ألف قضية، وقام البرنامج بحماية أكثر من 7000 شاهد مع عائلاتهم.
وامتد قانون حماية الشهود إلى دول أخرى، ورغم بعض الفارق، إلا أنه تلخص في الحماية الجنائية للشاهد طيلة مراحل الدعوى على أساس أن الشاهد يقدم خدمة عامة للعدالة، بمساعدته القضاء فى الإدلاء بما وصل إليه من معلومات عن الواقعة الإجرامية، لذلك فإن قيام الشاهد بواجبه تجاه العدالة، يحتم بالضرورة فرض حماية جنائية له، للحيلولة دون الاعتداء عليه، إذ أن الإخلال بتلك الحماية يؤثر لا محالة فى قيام الشاهد بأداء واجب الشهادة.

ولا تقل الحماية الأمنية بدروها أهمية عن الحماية الجنائية للشاهد، وذلك بوصفها الحماية التى تضفيها السلطات الأمنية على شخص الشاهد، فالشاهد خلال الفترة السابقة على حضوره أمام المحكمة، واللاحقة على إدلائه بشهادته، لدى الشرطة، والنيابة العامة يكون فى حماية مديرية الأمن.

ويرى مختصون في علم الإجرام أن الشاهد شخص تلعب الصدفة الدور الكبير فى اختياره، وكشفت تجارب علماء النفس والإجرام أن الشهادة الصحيحة التى تنطبق على الحقيقة هى النادر حتى ولو كان الشاهد ذكيا وشريفا وكانت الظروف التى تلابس شهادته حسنة وملاءمة، وينطبق الأمر على الجزئيات التي يكون الشاهد متأكدا منها.

وحسب هؤلاء فإن الاستدلال بشهادة الشهود لا غنى عنه، مهما قيل عنه من عيوب وما شابه من نقائص، لأن الأفعال والحوادث التى تصبح أساسا للدعاوى لا سبيل إلى إثباتها، دون الرجوع إلى ذاكرة الأشخاص الذين شهدوا وقوعها ليكونوا شهودا على الحادث،
فالشهادة باعتبارها دليلا معنويا هى نتاج للنفس البشرية، وتخضع لما تخضعها له هذه النفس من العوامل التى لا حصر لها.
ولأهمية الشهادة سعت غالبية النظم القانونية المعاصرة نحو صياغة برامج متكاملة تكفل بها حماية الشهود والعاملين بميدان العدالة الجنائية من التهديدات التى يتعرضون لها، بهدف ضمان الحصول على شهاداتهم خالية من أي زيف أو زيغ، وصولا لخدمة العدالة الجنائية وتحقيق العدل بين أفراد المجتمع.

خالد العطاوي

----------


## elsayyada

شكرا على المعلومات

----------

